# [Bilder] Digitale Fotografie: Bilder der User



## PCGH_Thilo (29. September 2007)

*AW: Der PCGH-Extreme-DI-Thread (gibt's den wirklich noch nicht??)*

Im Thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fotografie-und-video/1994-pcgh-extreme-der-di-thread.html stellen PCGHX-User Ihre digitalen Fotografien vor. Macht mit! Hier einige Beispiele von PCGH_Thilo:

1. Berlin "Neckbreaker"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geknipst mit: Nikon D70, Sigma-Objektiv 10-20 mm, Winkelsucher (ich lag mit der Kamera auf dem Boden)
Geknipst wo: Berlin, Hackesche Höfe
Geknipst wann: 1.11.2005
Bearbeitet: Photoshop, Montage aus 3-4 Teilbildern für den Weitwinkeleffekt.

2. Venedig "The end of our days"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geknipst mit: Nikon D70, Sigma 18-125 mm
Geknipst wo: Venedig, Blick auf den Canale Grande von der Rialto-Brücke
Geknipst wann: 28.09.2004
Bearbeitet: Photoshop, mildes HDR, Tönung verändert


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. August 2008)

*Diskussionsthread:* [PCGH Extreme] Der DI-Thread


----------

